# Political machinations



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Slightly perturbed to find that the Camerons and I have the same coffee machine. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1390676/A-glimpse-modern-home-David-Samantha-kitchens-Cameron.html


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

They don't seem to own a grinder though. In fact they seem to have lost the portafilter also.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

They have the latest portafilterless portafilters


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I wish I was that special


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just realised I have posted in the wrong forum this should have been in Coffee Lounge. This was the first post from my iPhone so I apologise but hope you understand.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I doubt very much they would have even plugged the machine in. Like you say, no grinder.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think they may actually use it, albeit with pre-ground coffee. My reasoning is thus: choosing Rancilio is a bit of an insider's choice. Very few people apart from coffee enthusiasts will have heard of this machine - that is, you don't get these from John Lewis. In fact, they are not that easy to find in the UK at all, Has Bean are one of the few places that stock these now. So to even possess one of these suggests that some degree of research was undertaken before making the purchase. Ok so the research could have been by someone else on their behalf. They could have told some minion to buy the best machine for under £500 or perhaps one of their friend's have one. It could even have been a gift from an Italian politician (although I suspect they would have chosen something fancier).


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

How do you know David is not a regular on the forum, writing under a pseudonym?


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> How do you know David is not a regular on the forum, writing under a pseudonym?


If he was he would definitely have got a grinder as well.


----------

